# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kuzhina dietike shqiptare - Receta gatimi

## SERAFIM DILO

Patate me peshk.

Perberesit qe ju duhen per gatim:
-1000 gr, patate shqiptare.(mundesisht te verdha nga brenda)
-100   gr, ton natyral.
-1 liter vere.(mundesisht e kuqe,por dhe e bardha shkon).
-1 luge vaj ulliri.
-ullinj te zi.
-majdanos.(i copetuar dhe me flete).
-kripe.shqiptare.
-piper.
-rigon.
-perime me ngjyre.(tip,domate,karota..etj simbas deshires.

Menyra e gatimit.
Mbasi keni vene patatet ne nje tenxhere me uje per tu zier,filloni e pastroni Tonin dhe e copetoni ne copa sa me te vogla.Mbasi patatet te jene zier mire(3-4 0re),nxirrini nga tenxherja dhe ftohini ne uje te ftohte.Qeroini nje nga nje,dhe i hidhni ne frulator bashke me Tonin e copetuar.Mbasi ti keni frulluar mire e mire,hidhini kripe,piper,rigon,simbas deshires.Po e pate qe perzierja eshte e trashe,hidhini dhe vajin e ullirit per ta holluar.
Pastaj;mereni nje tepsi,(o dhe nje pjatanc te madhe te ceket),dhe shtrini perberjen e frulatorit.Duke i dhene formen e peshkut.
Pataj vazhdoni me guarnicionin e peshkut,vini ullinjte si sy,gjethet e majdanozit si luspa...etj etj.Kujt i pelqen peshku me ngjyra, mund te vendos edhe perimet,do beje alamet figure.Kush do mund ta fusi edhe ne furre,me 200 grade per 30 minuta.
Vera e kuqe sherben per te shoqeruar peshkun gjate gatimit.

Proteina 30 gr,karboidrate 70 gr,dhjamra 2 gr,vitamina A,B,C,....dhe B2.

(Kujt nuk i pelqen peshku,mund te perdori dhe mishin,mjafton ti japi formen patateve te viçit,qingjit,o gicit,simbas deshires.)

----------


## [Perla]

Interesante receta  :buzeqeshje:  Duhet provuar .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Qofte me kungull ne furre.

Per 4-5 veta duhen:
1-kungull 1kg.
1-filxhan çaji me niseshte.
500 gr-mish tul i grire.
1-qepé e grire
1-veze e fresket.(mundesisht pule)
1-luge kafeje me miell.
1-luge gjelle me salce.
-vaj ulliri.(me çfar luge te doni.)
-gjalp,59 gr.
-djath te grire
-majdanos i grire.
-kripe.e griré
-piper....
-edhe nje gjethe o flete dafine.
Si pije mund te perdoret birra.(Njé liter o nje arké,simbas deshires.

Menyra e gatimit.
Merni kungullin,copétoheni,dhe  hidheni per tu zier ne nje tenxhere me uje te perveluar e te kriposur.Mbasi te kete zier mire e mire,derdhi ujin e shtypeni kungullin e copetuar me nje luge druri.
Mbasi te ftohet,mereni kungullin e hidheni ne taven e furres,bashkoni dhe pérbéresit e tjere,i fusni nje te pérzier me lugén e drurit,dhe futeni direkt ne furre me 229 grade per 10-20-30.. minuta.
Para se ta futni ne furre mund ti hidhni dhe 2-3 pika birre se shkon,ne qofte se keni harruar hidhjani gjaté pjekjes.(keshtu justifikoni dhe arkén e birres).
Mbasi te keni nxjerré qoften nga furra,vijini persiper gjethen e dafines si guarnicion.(dhe syri kérkon te vetén.).

Proteina 70gr,karboidrate 80 gr,dhjamra 69 gr,vitamina A,B,C....dhe B3.

Shénim:Ne qofte se pertoni te copetoni kungullin mund te perdorni dhe patatet e ziera.
E ne qofte se pertoni te zieni dhe patatet;nuk ka problem,béjeni pa patate.Merrini pérbéresit e tjere i pérzieni,e futini ne furré.

----------


## fashion_girl

po sa kalori kan kto pjata ?

----------


## MI CORAZON

Te kene kalori sa te duan, ti haj cerekun e pjates dhe je ne rregull.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Te kene kalori sa te duan, ti haj cerekun e pjates dhe je ne rregull. :)


Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
Duan te dine dhe kalorite!...ça pyetje qe bojn disa!
Ti ha çerekun e pjates, e ke çerekun e kalorive.
(po tu duken shume,si kalori,futi nje xhiro me biçiklet...e pastaj vazhdo te hash çerekun tjeter.)

----------


## ChuChu

Po ndersa ia ke vene titullin "dietike", patjeter qe do duan kalorite.  :perqeshje: 

sa mire kur gatuajne meshkujt, ka lezet.  :mace e verdhe:

----------


## Qyfyre

> (Kujt nuk i pelqen peshku,mund te perdori dhe mishin,mjafton ti japi formen patateve te viçit,qingjit,o gicit,simbas deshires.)


u dashka me qen skulptor  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

> u dashka me qen skulptor


Prandaj  gatuka  mir  nje  shoku  im  qe  esht  skulptor,  biles  me  qene  ene  piktor  dalin  ene  mo  te  mira  se  din  me  i  kombinu  ngjyrat.

----------


## Ksanthi

> Patate me peshk.
> 
> Perberesit qe ju duhen per gatim:
> -1000 gr, patate shqiptare.(mundesisht te verdha nga brenda)
> -100   gr, ton natyral.
> -1 liter vere.(mundesisht e kuqe,por dhe e bardha shkon).
> -1 luge vaj ulliri.
> -ullinj te zi.
> -majdanos.(i copetuar dhe me flete).
> ...



Me krype te jashtme nuk  funksionon?

----------


## INFINITY©

Ku konkretisht pasqyrohet ajo pjesa "dietike" te keto recetat?

----------


## Besoja

Po mielli i misrit a mund të përdoret për të trashur lëngun e turshive...ehehehehe...sa ka zanati...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Embesire.
Sallam me biskota e luleshtydhe.

Pérbérisit per kete embelsire.
Per biskotat.
Per 4-5 ose 6 veta duhen:
-miell 4 gota uji.
-sheqer 1 filxhan çaji.
-gjalpe 1 filxhan çaji.(kinez)
-vezé 2 kokrra.(o kokérra)
-sode,gjysem luge kafeje.
-kos.(ose ujé,shqiptar).
Perberesit per sallamin duhet:
-2kg gjalp i fresket pa krip.(po patét kohé mund ta prodhoni dhe veté)
-1kg sheqer.(i jashtem).
Pérbéresit per luleshtydhen duhet:
-1 luleshtrydhe.(e vetme).
Si pije mund te perdorni nje pije te émbél,ponç,o vermuth.
(mos e ekzaxheroni se alkoli bén dem pér kolesterolin).
Shénim:Atyre qe nuk u pelqejne pijet e émbéla,o qe kane probleme me kolisterolin mund te perdorin férnet.(se ka barna mjekésore)1 Liter duhet te mjaftojé.

Per biskotat:Merret nje tas e rrihen vezet me sheqer e gjalpe,pasi te jete krijuar nje mase e njellojte shtohet kosi use uji,pastaj bashkoni dhe miellin me soden.
Zihet brumi,dhe hapet ne peté me trashési 4-5 mm.
Para se ta futni ne furre,bejini biskotat me forma te ndryshme,lepush,gjel,gjel pa lafshé... etj etj.Pastaj vijini ne nje tavé e lyer me gjalp,e futini ne furré me 201 grade per 8-10 minuta.
Kujdes:Kur té béni format e biskotave;se mos harroni formen e yllit!.Se na turpéruat.
Pastaj vazhdojmé me sallamin.Nxjerrim gjalpin nga frigoriferi,qe te jete i bute,e marrim dhe e rrutullojme mbi tavoliné deri sa te mari formen e sallamit.Sallamin e gjalpit e marrim dhe e rrotullojme ne sheqer,deri sa te béhet i bardhé e mos duket qe eshte gjalp.
Marrim biskotat e sapo béra,dhe i shkemoqim,i shtrime si shtrat biskotat e béré copa copa dhe i spérkasim me 2 o 3 pika ponçi o ferneti,(kujdes mos e tejkaloni)pastaj vendosim siper sallamin,e ne fund i vendosim luleshtydhen sipér me kujdes si zbukurim.Servireni te ftohte e te preré né feta.

Proteina 39 gr,karboidrate 65 gr,yndrna 1999 gr,kalori 101,vitamina A,B,C,...e D17 e luleshtydhes.

Pyetje:Po biskotat edhe mund te blihen te gjatéshme.Pergjigje,harrova.

Shénim:Atyre qe nuk u pelqejne embelsirat,mund ta pérdorin per pergatitjen e fetés se bukés me gjalpe e sheqer.

----------


## ChuChu

Lehte per t'u gatuar, dhe kryesorja: healthy.  :mace e verdhe: 


*Sallate me Quinoa dhe patate te embla* (sweet potatoes nuk jane njesoj me patatet)

_quinoa (gatuhet si orizi, ndiq udhezimet nga mbrapa kutise ku e blen)
patate te embla
1 spec te kuq, te bera copa-copa te vogla
qepe te kuqe ose shallot prere holle fare
1/4 gote extra virgin vaj ulliri
2 luge gjelle balsamic vinegar
1/4 gote majdanoz te prere holle (minced)
kripe
piper te zi freshly ground_

Gatuj quinoa vec. Nderkohe prit patatet e embla ne copa te vogla dhe viji te zihen ne uje me kripe per nja 15 min. Derdh ujin. Perziej bashke patatet, quinoa, specin e kuq, qepen, kripe e piper.

Ne nje tas te vogel perziej vajin e ullirit e uthullen bashke, e pastaj hidhja sallates. Hidhi majdanozin e prere holle siper. 


*Sallate southwestern me patate te embla dhe quinoa*

Te perzjera e mesiperme me quinoa dhe sweet potatoes, shto nje avokado te bera copa-copa te vogla, pak cayenne ose chili powder, lime juice ne vend te uthulles dhe cilantro ne vend te majdanozit.

----------


## ChuChu

Sweet potatoes - per mua nje nga zarzavatet me te shijshme - jane mjaft te pasura me vitamine A dhe C. 
Me poshte eshte nje foto se si jane nga pamja.

*Sallate me sweet potatoes te pjekura ne furre dhe vinaigrette me speca te kuqe.*

_sweet potatoes
vaj ulliri, extra virgin
kripe e piper
1/4 gote me red wine vinegar ose sherry vinegal
1 piper te kuq (red bell pepper)  te prera copa-copa
2 luge caji me cumin 
1 luge gjelle cipe portokalli te grire holle (zested) - sipas preferences kjo
qepe te njoma, prere holla
majdanoz, prere holle
_
Qero patatet e embla dhe priji ne copa te vogla (bite size). Viji ne nje tave furre dhe hidh pak vaj ulliri, kripe e piper. Piqi ne furre per gati gjysem ore duke i kthyer here pas here - derisa te mendosh qe jane bere. 

Gatit dressing - Fut ne blender: vaj ulliri, uthull, specin e kuq, cumin, kripe e piper dhe beje si pure.

Nxirr patate nga furra, hidhi dressing, qepet e njoma te prere holle dhe majdanozi. Hahet e ngrohte.
Foto me poshte.

----------


## broken_smile

keto patatet e embla asnjehere si kam provuar, ne itali nuk perdoren shume...me recetat qe na solle me bere kurioze  :buzeqeshje: 
plus dhe mora frymezim per nje teme tjeter..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TikTak

I love sweet potatoes po un i boj te zime ene i hedh mjalt siper ene kanell. care te hash

i love recetat e shushu-se hahahahahahaha. jane fantastike

----------


## maratonomak

do doja nje liste me ushqimet qe duhet te kete dikush qe vuan nga stomaku .

nje liste me ushqime dietike te cilat jane te pademshme per dike qe vuan nga ulcera ne stomak ;

recetat mire jane po me shume jam i interesuar vetem per produktet dhe ushqimet dietike qe sugjerohen per dike qe vuan nga sistemi tretes .

nese dini nonje liste ma tregoni ju lutem , ose ndonje faqe e posacme interneti qe trajton te tilla probleme shendetesore si dhe sugjerime mbi ushqimin e duhur per kete problem shendetesor.
ju flm.

----------


## broken_smile

> do doja nje liste me ushqimet qe duhet te kete dikush qe vuan nga stomaku .
> 
> nje liste me ushqime dietike te cilat jane te pademshme per dike qe vuan nga ulcera ne stomak ;
> 
> recetat mire jane po me shume jam i interesuar vetem per produktet dhe ushqimet dietike qe sugjerohen per dike qe vuan nga sistemi tretes .
> 
> nese dini nonje liste ma tregoni ju lutem , ose ndonje faqe e posacme interneti qe trajton te tilla probleme shendetesore si dhe sugjerime mbi ushqimin e duhur per kete problem shendetesor.
> ju flm.


sa me shume fruta dhe perime dhe sa me pak alkol, kafe, ushqime te yndyrshme, djathra (prefero ato low-fat), specie djegese, cokollata...
ha pak (porcione te vogla) dhe shpesh.

----------


## maratonomak

> sa me shume fruta dhe perime dhe sa me pak alkol, kafe, ushqime te yndyrshme, djathra (prefero ato low-fat), specie djegese, cokollata...
> ha pak (porcione te vogla) dhe shpesh.



flm shume per sugjerimin .

do doja nje liste te plote me ushqime dhe gatime te caktuara per kete problem shendetesor qe ta kem parasysh kur te shkoj ne super market dhe te blej vetem ato qe duhen , sepse nuk jam i disiplinuar ne nje diete te caktuar ushqimi dhe tundohem te blej , gatuaj dhe konsumoj ushqime te cilat nuk ndihmojne ne permiresimin e problemit shendetesor qe kam .

vetem kos dhe perime te ziera dhe fruta konsumoj por do doja te kisha nje liste me ushqime te tjera .

----------

